# Faut-il coucher pour réussir sur MacG ?



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Parfois on se demande... Quand je regarde les points disco que je peux donner, enfin LE point disco et que d'autres, moins anciens et avec moins de messages ont... Je remarque qu'un membre, une fille (une femme?), est plus généreusement pourvue que moi... De là à en conclure qu'il faut coucher pour gagner en puissance disco il n'y a qu'un pas! Je ne dénoncerai personne, sauf si la demande (et les coups de boule (et ma puissance disco)) augmente(nt)...


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2004)

C'est un beug, regarde moi je ne peu en donner que 2 et pourtant, j'en ai ..... des kilomètres...  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Ca m'étonnerait que Bassman ait couché, çà ce saurait ! 
Et pourtant ... il est rudement pourvu en points disco notre troll des cavernes.


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Et tu es de sexe masculin... tu vois les choses se précisent... Je pense qu'il faut investiguer et regarder qui, parmis les modos, admin, etc... ont tout plein de puissance disco et éplucher leur agenda... On va trouver la faille et les faire chanter! :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juillet 2004)

non


----------



## gootch (28 Juillet 2004)

c'est vrai que moi j'ai entendu dire que chagregel ne distribuai pas ses points disco !


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Voici la preuve de ce que j'avance. J'ai volontairement caché le nom de membre de la charmante incriminée. J'suis pas un salaud moi, elle est peut etre mariée! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> On va trouver la faille et les faire chanter! :love:


Je te rappellerais qu'ils ont tout pouvoir sur ton compte, et que tu pourrais te retrouver dans le rouge en deux clics de souris.  

[mode fayot]
Alors sois moins virulent envers nos idoles que sont les modérateurs de MacG !  :king: :love:
[/mode fayot]


----------



## Fulvio (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Parfois on se demande... Quand je regarde les points disco que je peux donner, enfin LE point disco et que d'autres, moins anciens et avec moins de messages ont... Je remarque qu'un membre, une fille (une femme?), est plus généreusement pourvue que moi... De là à en conclure qu'il faut coucher pour gagner en puissance disco il n'y a qu'un pas! Je ne dénoncerai personne, sauf si la demande (et les coups de boule (et ma puissance disco)) augmente(nt)...


 
 Faut surtout les quémander, je crois 

 (jaloux moi ? Non.)


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2004)

Regarde remy et jedimac... et estime toi heureux   

sinon tu peux aussi aller au bresil on fait des operations sympas   

ou alors viens au bar, c'est la que se nouent les amitiés, pas au boulot (les forums techniques)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Parfois on se demande...


Non ! non ! pas nécessaire de coucher pour recevoir des coups de boule !!!!  
...tu peux les recevoir debout aussi, mais fais gaffe de pas perdre l'équilibre ... :rateau: 
ps : moi, j'en suis à ma 4ième paire de lunettes !!!!!!   
  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

Bande de jaloux


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que moi j'ai entendu dire que chagregel ne distribuai pas ses points disco !



Qui a dit ça ?     

Encore un coup de l'Anonyme masqué


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bande de jaloux



On dit pas jalouse ma puce?     :rateau:


----------



## Marcant (28 Juillet 2004)

Bah moi je ne suis pas très disco pourtant avec chagregel...j'ai essayé !


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

si tu compares bien cette charmante membre a une plus grande réputation que toi, d'où plus de points à distribuer


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Encore un coup de l'Anonyme masqué



Plait-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

en fait c'est plutot les coups de boule qui couchent en règle générale.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas jalouse ma puce?     :rateau:



Voyez, avec ça il a prit un coup de boule, prenez-en de la graine, enfin avalez quoi


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

et pour les jaloux, faut passer voir par ici pour la distribution de coup d'bool gratos , hein l'Anonyme. ? 
 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je remarque qu'un membre, une fille (une femme?), est plus généreusement pourvue que moi...



Ça me semble logique, non ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Voici la preuve de ce que j'avance. J'ai volontairement caché le nom de membre de la charmante incriminée. J'suis pas un salaud moi, elle est peut etre mariée! :love:



Je n'ai rien dit


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Voici la preuve de ce que j'avance. J'ai volontairement caché le nom de membre de la charmante incriminée. J'suis pas un salaud moi, elle est peut etre mariée! :love:



Faut croire que la Gelbique à meilleur réputation.    :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'étonnerait que Bassman ait couché, çà ce saurait !
> Et pourtant ... il est rudement pourvu en points disco notre troll des cavernes.



Bassman a couché avec une peluche de vache, on a même une vidéo, alors, s'ila pas recu une cinquantaine de points avec ça, je me la prends et je me la mords


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Je sais que les poulpes sont souples, mais je te le dis quand même, tu vas avoir mal !


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et pour les jaloux, faut passer voir par ici pour la distribution de coup d'bool gratos , hein l'Anonyme. ?
> :love:



Justement j'ai déjà payé, alors j'attends ma petite gaterie


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire que la Gelbique à meilleur réputation.    :rateau:



Même po vrai... :casse: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vive les p'tits Suisses. :love:


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vive les p'tits Suisses. :love:


Ouais ! Mais pas à 0% ... ils ont pas de gôut !


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Je vous ai déjà parlé de la double crème?


----------



## tomtom (28 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'ai couché, mais c'est pas un secret 

 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai couché, mais c'est pas un secret
> 
> :rateau:




salaud  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai couché, mais c'est pas un secret
> 
> :rateau:


On voulait dire ... avec quelqu'un d'autre !


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2004)

Vi, même avec une peluche de vache


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vi, même avec une peluche de vache


Voire une bigoudaine!


----------



## cl97 (28 Juillet 2004)

Très clairement, la réponse est OUI sauf pour tomtom, mais il est très fort et aussi parce que ses petits pixos couchent entre eux 

ps : mackie t'as couché avec qui pour avoir le pouvoir d'admin ? Si c'est Bengilli, c'est normal que ca ait foiré, le lendemain, il oublie toujours ce qu'il a fait la veille dans des états peu recommandables. Mais bon, on ne va pas s'épancher non plus, circuler y a rien à voir...


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, ben si c'est çà, j'exige qu'il y ait de jolies administratrices dans ce forum ! 

Qui est avec moi ? :love:


----------



## cl97 (28 Juillet 2004)

C'est prévu dans un pack payant dont Benjamin a le secret  C'est vrai qu'on est un peu vénal...


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Voire une bigoudaine!


 ça vire à l'obsession chez toi


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça vire à l'obsession chez toi


Oui pardon! Mea culpa! Mea culpa! Mea maxima culpa!

Je le ferai plus... je copierai 100 fois : je ne parlerais plus de choses bretonnes sur les forums MacG...


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Oui pardon! Mea culpa! Mea culpa! Mea maxima culpa!
> 
> Je le ferai plus... je copierai 100 fois : je ne parlerais plus de choses bretonnes sur les forums MacG...



Ah, les bigoudènes, elles ont une tache de naissance sur la fesse et un problème de hanche, sinon, elles ont souvent un joli minois


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> C'est prévu dans un pack payant dont Benjamin a le secret  C'est vrai qu'on est un peu vénal...


 Laisse-moi deviner: dans le pack (15'000 ¤) est inclus un voyage au Brésil pour le modo de votre choix... histoire d'avoir une modératrice au retour   :casse:


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Laisse-moi deviner: dans le pack (15'000 ¤) est inclus un voyage au Brésil pour le modo de votre choix... histoire d'avoir une modératrice au retour   :casse:



Quoi? Non seulement il faut coucher, mais en plus ça doit être avec une modératrice qui n'est autre qu'un modérateur globe-trotteur? Ca devient compliqué ce forum!


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2004)

je vais te la donner la solution, paye envoies de l'argent et attends


----------



## cl97 (28 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Laisse-moi deviner: dans le pack (15'000 ¤) est inclus un voyage au Brésil pour le modo de votre choix... histoire d'avoir une modératrice au retour   :casse:



benjamin : note que des utilisateurs sont prêts à payer 15 000 euros pour un pack. Je sens que je vais avancer mes vacances


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> benjamin : note que des utilisateurs sont prêts à payer 15 000 euros pour un pack. Je sens que je vais avancer mes vacances


 Pas moi en tout cas. J'ai déjà tous les attributs qu'il faut


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? Non seulement il faut coucher, mais en plus ça doit être avec une modératrice qui n'est autre qu'un modérateur globe-trotteur? Ca devient compliqué ce forum!


 Le monde est complexe et le sexe n'est pas toujours une solution.
Les voies du seigneur sont impenetrables et celles du malin bien complexes.

Repends toi jeune breton et la paix des forums auréolera ta boule à facette.


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Même po vrai... :casse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Là c'est encore différent, c'est une sombre histoire de lutte de pouvoir entre helvètes  !!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi en tout cas. J'ai déjà tous les attributs qu'il faut



On part au Brésil tout les deux? :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On part au Brésil tout les deux? :love:


 Cela risque de déclencher une émeute chez les belges


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

quel dragueur ce WebO


----------



## nato kino (28 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je vais te la donner la solution, paye envoies de l'argent et attends



Et rêve, aussi !!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> quel dragueur ce WebO



Moi? Non.


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et rêve, aussi !!


oui tu as raison,donc goulven  je vais te donner une DEUXIEME CHANCE
paye (+10% cette fois ci pour le retard) envoies de l'argent ,  reve et attends


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi? Non.


 ah, ok,

quel non-dragueur ce WebO


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

En tout cas chez les modos ils se partagent les rôles :

WebO il attire les jeunes et jolies filles dans ses filets
Naas il attend avec sa caisse enregistreuse

Mais que font les autres??


----------



## Fulvio (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas chez les modos ils se partagent les rôles :
> 
> WebO il attire les jeunes et jolies filles dans ses filets
> Naas il attend avec sa caisse enregistreuse
> ...


 Relevage des compteurs ? Mais que fait la brigade des moeurs ?


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2004)

Alors les kikis. Qui c'est le chef ici ?


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

On dirait presque du vrai... manque juste la couleur vert clair...


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Alors les kikis. Qui c'est le chef ici ?


 Bravo pour ton 8000 eme message, mais je crois que ton Navigateur a un probléme d'affichage


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

C'est pas bien de tricher, tu mériterais quelques boules rouges là. 

Macounette, ne te laisse pas amadouer par ce modérateur sans scrupules, si tu veux franchis la frontière, je t'accueille en vacances !


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> ps : mackie t'as couché avec qui pour avoir le pouvoir d'admin ? Si c'est Bengilli, c'est normal que ca ait foiré, le lendemain, il oublie toujours ce qu'il a fait la veille dans des états peu recommandables. Mais bon, on ne va pas s'épancher non plus, circuler y a rien à voir...




non c'est avec cyril


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> salaud  :rateau:  :mouais:



Vert de rage de ne pas etre en rouge


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais que font les autres??



Ils [censuré] eux :love:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non c'est avec cyril



Tiens, tu acceptes les Suisses maintenant?   Ou alors t'es prêt à tout.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

Coucher ou ne pas coucher, telle est donc la question...
À mon humble avis, jeune Goulven, il est absolument nécessaire de coucher pour faire son trou sur MacG. Les places, semble-t-il, sont chères et, comme chacun sait, la chère est faible (1).
Si, par contre, tu souhaites seulement briller un bref instant sur les forums, il te suffit de prétendre l'avoir fait. À cet égard, nombreux sont ceux qui s'étendent paresseusement sur le sujet. 
Je préfère ne pas évoquer mon cas personnel, car m'être fait violer par l'Amok et bengilli au terme d'une soirée arrosée ne m'a pas apporté la promotion sociale tant attendue (et promise par ces deux saligauds). 

Bref, si tu couches c'est bien ; si tu ne le fais pas, prétends l'avoir fait. Et méfie-toi de bengilli : c'est un sournois. 

(1) Même pas honte.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Coucher ou ne pas coucher, telle est donc la question...
> À mon humble avis, jeune Goulven, il est absolument nécessaire de coucher pour faire son trou sur MacG. Les places, semble-t-il, sont chères et, comme chacun sait, la chère est faible (1).
> Si, par contre, tu souhaites seulement briller un bref instant sur les forums, il te suffit de prétendre l'avoir fait. À cet égard, nombreux sont ceux qui s'étendent paresseusement sur le sujet.
> Je préfère ne pas évoquer mon cas personnel, car m'être fait violer par l'Amok et bengilli au terme d'une soirée arrosée ne m'a pas apporté la promotion sociale tant attendue (et promise par ces deux saligauds).
> ...



Excellent résumé. Bon maintenant vous pouvez bannir Goulven.


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas chez les modos ils se partagent les rôles :
> 
> WebO il attire les jeunes et jolies filles dans ses filets
> Naas il attend avec sa caisse enregistreuse
> ...



J'arrrrrrrrrrrive.......  :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Excellent résumé. Bon maintenant vous pouvez bannir Goulven.


Pourquoi dis tu cela? Parce que j'ai couché avec toi pour me faire une place ici? :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi dis tu cela? Parce que j'ai couché avec toi pour me faire une place ici? :rose:



Ah ben forcément !
t'as rien compris c'est avec les modos qu'il faut s'arranger.


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Excellent résumé. Bon maintenant vous pouvez bannir Goulven.


Excellent résumé en effet  :love:  Goulven n'oublies pas de passer a la caisse quand même

la caisse : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/subscriptions.php?


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Excellent résumé en effet  :love:  Goulven n'oublies pas de passer a la caisse quand même
> 
> la caisse : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/subscriptions.php?


Ce serait bien de montrer l'exemple non? Il est où le petit signe à coté de ton pseudo? :love:


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2004)

remarque bien que moi je ne râle pas, et de plus je ne demande rien   
tiens si tu veux des points, deride toi un peux et fait nous un fil alors ? hummm ? pff même pas cap   :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Parfois on se demande... Quand je regarde les points disco que je peux donner, enfin LE point disco et que d'autres, moins anciens et avec moins de messages ont... Je remarque qu'un membre, une fille (une femme?), est plus généreusement pourvue que moi... De là à en conclure qu'il faut coucher pour gagner en puissance disco il n'y a qu'un pas! Je ne dénoncerai personne, sauf si la demande (et les coups de boule (et ma puissance disco)) augmente(nt)...



Qu'entends tu par "réussir sur macgé" ????

Bien incongrue cette formule.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Qui n'a pas eu son coud'boule ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Coucher ou ne pas coucher, telle est donc la question...
> À mon humble avis, jeune Goulven, il est absolument nécessaire de coucher pour faire son trou sur MacG. Les places, semble-t-il, sont chères et, comme chacun sait, la chère est faible (1).
> Si, par contre, tu souhaites seulement briller un bref instant sur les forums, il te suffit de prétendre l'avoir fait. À cet égard, nombreux sont ceux qui s'étendent paresseusement sur le sujet.
> Je préfère ne pas évoquer mon cas personnel, car m'être fait violer par l'Amok et bengilli au terme d'une soirée arrosée ne m'a pas apporté la promotion sociale tant attendue (et promise par ces deux saligauds).
> ...



Lui c'est son verbiage qui l'a fait "connaitre", pas de bol...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi dis tu cela? Parce que j'ai couché avec toi pour me faire une place ici? :rose:



Oui je t'ai bien eu sur ce coup là, je ne suis ni modo ni admin


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui je t'ai bien eu sur ce coup là, je ne suis ni modo ni admin


C'est donc pour ça que je n'ai eu aucun plaisir?


----------



## BioSS (29 Juillet 2004)

Bassou ?? 
Non, il a juste couché avec son mac..


----------



## BioSS (29 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'a pas eu son coud'boule ?


Tu veux te fighter ? 
(je donne pas cher de ma peau... avec deux points... lol )


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Bassou ??
> Non, il a juste couché avec son mac..


Pauvre Mac!


----------



## BioSS (30 Juillet 2004)

ça devrait être interdit...


----------



## golf (30 Juillet 2004)

- C'est'y pas malheureux, dans c't'immeuble, tout le monde a couché avec tout le monde    
- Ahhh bon   !!! Ben malheureusement non !!!  ​


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2004)

dis-donc golf, il semble que quelque chose à changé dan ta vie ces derniers temps


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - C'est'y pas malheureux, dans c't'immeuble, tout le monde a couché avec tout le monde
> - Ahhh bon   !!! Ben malheureusement non !!!  ​


   MDR   ​


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2004)

Mais la vraie question n'est-elle pas :
Faut-il réussir pour coucher sur MacG ?


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais la vraie question n'est-elle pas :
> Faut-il réussir pour coucher sur MacG ?


 Oui. Absolument !


----------



## BioSS (30 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais la vraie question n'est-elle pas :
> Faut-il réussir pour coucher sur MacG ?



non... regarde, ceux qui ont couché avec Bengili sont des loosers...   :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais la vraie question n'est-elle pas :
> Faut-il réussir pour coucher sur MacG ?




Coucher sur quoi ???   







			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Absolument !



Dans ce cas là, ouf...


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> non... regarde, ceux qui ont couché avec Bengili sont des loosers...   :love:


 Tu te fais du mal


----------



## Grug2 (30 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais la vraie question n'est-elle pas :
> Faut-il réussir pour coucher sur MacG ?


 faut surtout reussir à coucher, après ça va tout seul


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> non... regarde, ceux qui ont couché avec Bengili sont des loosers...   :love:




looser


----------



## BioSS (30 Juillet 2004)

c'est cela oui...


----------



## BioSS (30 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu te fais du mal



 'foiré !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2004)

un jour je sucerai admin


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un jour je sucerai admin


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

>



et j'offrirai plein de super pouvoir  alèm


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

pas besoin, alèm est déja un super-héros*... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

après tout, moi aussi je descends de Saint-Maclou ! 

*pour l'explication, revenir plus tard !


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2004)

dans le fond et dans la forme,  c'est encore un sujet de mecs ça...


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dans le fond et dans la forme,  c'est encore un sujet de mecs ça...



si tu lis ce que je viens de t'écrire sur iChat, t'es encore sûre ? 

tu es belle Elene !  :love:


----------



## BioSS (30 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si tu lis ce que je viens de t'écrire sur iChat, t'es encore sûre ?
> 
> tu es belle Elene !  :love:




heu.. Alem depuis tout à l'heure est train de se payer un ticket... 
Alors les mecs, on va pas le laisser faire !!  

alors, voilà, un petit poème pour toi macelene chérie (auquel j'ai inséré un petit clin d'½il..)

Ah! Que le temps est long sans toi
La vie sans toi peut me tuer
Elis-moi pour dix septennats!
Marions nos sourires nacrés

Femme, homme, s'aiment sans différence
Artistes en pleine création
Yoyo entre deux coeurs, tu danses
Oh que les jours sans toi sont longs!
Tu vois, Macelene, je t'aime à ce point là!

BioSS, qui t'aime comme un fou...

(ceux qui diront que j'ai fait ça dans le seul but de récolter des coups de boules vont se faire casser la gueule  :love


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Narf! si c'est pas désolant tout ça, :love: voir jusqu'où certains iront... :love: :love:    :love:


----------



## BioSS (30 Juillet 2004)

attention j'ai bien dit que j'ai caché qqch dans ce poème...
en fait c'est aussi un moyen d'afficher alem   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

oh tu sais, tu pars trop tard pour me concurrencer avec elene...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oh tu sais, tu pars trop tard pour me concurrencer avec elene...



Tiens, un Alèm... :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Oué, ça fait longtemps qu'on ne l'a plus vu par ici :love: :love: :love: 

Kilou  ! :love:


----------



## VKTH (30 Juillet 2004)

on en apprend sur la famille MG !

  :love: 

 :casse:  :rateau:


----------



## BioSS (30 Juillet 2004)

bon pour ceux qui sont aveugles, faut lire les lettres rouges   :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un Alèm... :love:  :love:



abattez-le !! Alèm est un obscur salaud que toute la docevilie recherche avidement !! abattez-le puis faites dissoudre ses organes dans du vitriol !!
alèm est une raclure !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love: again :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

pis en plus, il parait que son avatar fait peur aux enfants !


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> bon pour ceux qui sont aveugles, faut lire les lettres rouges   :love:




personne n'est aveugle , juste l' Amour...  :style:


----------



## BioSS (30 Juillet 2004)

ah ? il a lu mon coodbool ? ou il parlait de mon punk que j'ai mit 3h à faire ! :love:
Bon les coups de boules ne pleuvent pas comme prévu !! MERDE !! JE veux être une victime  !! Frappez moi ! Promis je vous dénoncerai pas !   J'en ai marre de payer la bouteille de champ' à tout le monde  :love: ! Sortez moi de  la barre vert foncé


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pis en plus, il parait que son avatar fait peur aux enfants !


 Tu es bien dur avec toi-même  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> personne n'est aveugle , juste l' Amour...  :style:



ta modestie m'enchante


----------



## BioSS (1 Août 2004)

Up !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2004)

phew moi qui pensait avoir un ban pour mon post


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

Bonjour !!!
Me revoila de retour de vacances et je voudrais bien coucher pour reussir


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2004)

Couche avec mackie, ça le rendra pas admin, mais ça te rendra ton chat !


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

et bien suit ce que dit ma signature


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!!
> Me revoila de retour de vacances et je voudrais bien coucher pour reussir



quel être lubrique :affraid:  :hosto:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2004)

Je précise qu'il a fait du chantage avec restaurant chinois à l'appui...
Comment ?... 
Moi, une sale baltringue? 
Euh... ben oui !


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quel être lubrique :affraid:  :hosto:



Appelle moi donc Stanley


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et bien suit ce que dit ma signature



La vache, mackie, je l'ai fait une fois, le ridicule ne tue pas, mais pas deux (je te l'ai déjà dit, en plus)


----------



## golf (1 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...Me revoila de retour de vacances et je voudrais bien coucher pour reussir









 :love: Ahhhh, Bass, je t'attendais  :love: 
​


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

Merde faut que je couche avec Roseline ?????


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merde faut que je couche avec Roseline ?????




sauf si tu suit ma signature


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

Voui ta signature est super originale............. 
`
J'devrais demander des royalties


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2004)

Mouais... Alors, on partage avec moi et huex, non ?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2004)

Mais, blague à part, je suis super content de te revoir parmi nous ! 
(au cas où ça ne serait pas bien clair, étant donné que je fais rien qu'à te charrier depuis ton retour...)  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2004)

On parle on parle mais on ne couche pas


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais, blague à part, je suis super content de te revoir parmi nous !
> (au cas où ça ne serait pas bien clair, étant donné que je fais rien qu'à te charrier depuis ton retour...)  :love:



Moi aussi mon guytan j'suis content de vous (te) retrouver meme si j'ai un peu le cafard d'etre rentré de ce super sejour


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merde faut que je couche avec Roseline ?????



Faut bien commencer par quelque chose...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Août 2004)

C'est vrai que pour elle on peut pas dire quelqu'un


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On parle on parle mais on ne couche pas


 Coucher avec qui  :love: ???


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2004)

moi j'veux bien ça rapporte quoi ? :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

Narf! :love: Grugounet :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (1 Août 2004)

Bon allez, donnez moi Roseline comme ca, ca sera fait


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (2 Août 2004)

Ce qui s'appelle prendre la chose en main


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui s'appelle prendre la chose en main







visiblement, elle veut pas


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Flûte j'avais reussi a me motiver


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Coucher avec qui  :love: ???



Ah y en a au moins une qui suit


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Et voilà une bordée de tirée ! 
Qui est sorti de me blacklist ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Tient j'suis pu dans ta blacklist ?


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Si tu y es dans ma blacklist ! ... à nouveau !


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Cool


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

T'aurais du t'en rendre compte, tu es passé .... NUMBER ONE !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

ouille aie aie, entre bassman et mackie je suis mal barré moi


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouille aie aie, entre bassman et mackie je suis mal barré moi


Je serais toi, je sortirais la vaseline, et l'arnica.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je serais toi, je sortirais la vaseline, et l'arnica.



t'en fais pas j'ai des surprises pour ceux deux zigotos


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'en fais pas j'ai des surprises pour ceux deux zigotos



T'es Brésilien ? 
Heu Brésilienne je veux dire ?


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'en fais pas j'ai des surprises pour ceux deux zigotos


  pas de violence, ici on parle d'amour :love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

bon qui est dispo pour coucher avec moi et me faire reussir ?


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bon qui est dispo pour coucher avec moi et me faire reussir ?


Kof, kof
Tu sais bien que je n'ai aucun pouvoir ici Bassou ... 
Ne compte donc pas sur moi !


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Kof, kof
> Tu sais bien que je n'ai aucun pouvoir ici Bassou ...
> Ne compte donc pas sur moi !


 Quelque part ca me fait bien plaisir


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Ca me soulage aussi.


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ca me soulage aussi.


 va te soulager ailleurs, degoutant


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quelque part ca me fait bien plaisir



est-il possible d'avoir quelques précisions


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

En tant que troll des cavernes, il préfère les femmes velues.  
Et je ne suis qu'un homme.


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> est-il possible d'avoir quelques précisions


 euh pas de photos, surtout pas de photos


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> En tant que troll des cavernes, il préfère les femmes velues.
> Et je ne suis qu'un homme.



imberbe, l'homme


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

non Hurri n'est pas du tout mon genre


----------



## golf (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bon qui est dispo pour coucher avec moi et me faire reussir ?









- Bon, aller, laquelle de nous deux se dévoue !?! 
-  :rose: Humm ! C'est quoi "coucher"   ​


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> imberbe, l'homme


Pas moi en tout cas ! 

Bon Bassou, vu que deux jeunes filles vierges (on ne voit pas comment il pourrait en être autrement !) se proposent tu choisis laquelle ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

pfff z'etes dur avec moi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pfff z'etes dur avec moi



'tit lapin tout triste


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pfff z'etes dur avec moi


 Basssman vient de vous presenter : l'embarras du choix !


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

>



SE sont-elles présentées???     
Moi je trouve qu'elles font un peu peur...  :mouais:   

Pôv Bassman


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pfff z'etes dur avec moi



Dans un thread comme celui-ci, ce qui serait dramatique ce serait de ne pas être dur avec quelqu'un.


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans un thread comme celui-ci, ce qui serait dramatique ce serait de ne pas être dur avec quelqu'un.


 :style: viril, mais correct


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

terrain vaselinesque non ????


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> terrain vaselinesque non ????



Tu crois? avec ces deux vieilles rombières ci-dessus?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

voui c'pas faux, ca doit etre tout pendouillant de partout :burps:


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Macelene ne t'approches pas trop de Bassou, laisse le s'occuper des 2 rombières ... sinon il va te tourner autour ! Alors à moins que tu n'aies un penchant pour les trolls des cavernes ...


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

oula si tu savais comme ca ne peut etre mon cher hurri...

Macelene sait très bien pk


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Elle aime les chats qui font des yeux de cocker ?


----------



## BioSS (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> les trolls des cavernes ...



Troll des montagnes je dirai .. la pilosité des trolls des cavernes n'est pas tant développé, il faut dire qu'ils en ont moins besoin  :love:


----------



## BioSS (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon Bassou, vu que deux jeunes filles vierges



ce sont des hommes à l'origine....  véridique !     :love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

Et non, les vamps c'est bien 2 nanas


----------



## golf (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> oula si tu savais comme ca ne peut etre mon cher hurri...








- Oui, tiens !!! Des promesses, des promesses  :rateau: 
- [mode messe basse] Qu'est ce qu'il a promis ! J'ai rien compris [/mode] Voui, des prom...​


----------



## golf (2 Août 2004)

Bâââsssouuuu ! Ouh ouh !​


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

merde elle va me suivre longtemps la grosse la


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> merde elle va me suivre longtemps la grosse la



ça peu s'aranger moyennant un p'tit MP a benjamin


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2004)

s'il fallait coucher pour réussir sur Macgé, il suffirait de penser à macinside pour savoir que c'est faux. il n'a jamais couché...


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2004)

je suis un utilisateur intègre moi


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2004)

c'est aussi ce que tu dis aux filles ?


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi ce que tu dis aux filles ?



non, la je parle de membre intégré


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Do you mean... menber inside ?


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, la je parle de membre intégré



menteur ! pour cela, il faudrait déja que tu leur parles !


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> menteur ! pour cela, il faudrait déja que tu leur parles !



tu n'est pas toujours derrière moi  :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'est pas toujours derrière moi  :love:



le premier qui a une mauvaise penser ce prend un mauvais karma


----------



## golf (2 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le premier qui a une mauvaise penser ce prend un mauvais karma








Viens mon Mackounet, je vais te protéger des méchants penseurs 

D'ailleurs, à l'occasion, amène moi le bass, je vais m'occuper de lui aussi ​


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

ouf, c'est pas moi


----------



## BioSS (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et non, les vamps c'est bien 2 nanas



Arf ! Et un qui est pas tombé dans le piège !! 
Mais c'est que Bassou est instruit  :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Viens mon Mackounet, je vais te protéger des méchants penseurs
> 
> D'ailleurs, à l'occasion, amène moi le bass, je vais m'occuper de lui aussi ​



Fais ch.....


----------



## BioSS (3 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ​



waaah ! Le canon


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Chacun ses gouts Bioss ...  :sick:


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

il est bizarre le bioss


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> il est bizarre le bioss



disons qu'il est cul...  ...rieux


----------



## golf (3 Août 2004)

Coucou...
Basssouuuu​


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Et si elle tombe le masque ? 
On a droit à quoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et si elle tombe le masque ?
> On a droit à quoi ?



Bah, à ça, non?... :rateau: Alors, ça vient ces coups de boule?...  (Ah... m... c'est pas le bon sujet)...


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... :rateau: Alors, ça vient ces coups de boule?...


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.

Pas de chance !


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Oula elle etait mieux avec le masque


----------



## golf (3 Août 2004)

Hi, je me suis changé ​


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hi, je me suis changé ​




tu va faire un tour au bois de boubou ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hi, je me suis changé ​


 J'arrive


----------



## golf (3 Août 2004)

Voilou, Mon Bassou...​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive









reste donc tranquille


----------



## golf (3 Août 2004)

Toi, tu vas te faire iPoder par l'Amok...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu vas te faire iPoder par l'Amok...



je le trouve parfait dans le role


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

iPoder ... ??


:affraid:

heu comme ça, à sec ?

:hein:


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Bah, pour toi çà pose pas de problème, un poisson secrète du mucus.


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

non mais restons sérieux...

Où sont les femmes ?


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bah, pour toi çà pose pas de problème, un poisson secrète du mucus.


  :affraid:
:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

même pas avec un ipod mini

  :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> non mais restons sérieux...
> 
> Où sont les femmes ?


 c'est très simple : 
tu postes 2 messages.

après tu cliques sur ma boule à facette, tu me mets un coudboul gentil, et je te le dis 










<<<là<<


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ... tu me mets un coudboul gentil


Alors les coudboul gentils pour un avatar rouge, sont de la même couleur ... rouge.
Voilà.


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

trop tard, l'intox de la mitrailette ne marchera pas


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à root.


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Tu veux que je te coudboul gentiment Grug ?


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

mefie toi des coudbouls à retour de force 

j'aime le vert


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> après tu cliques sur ma boule à facette, tu me mets un coudboul gentil, et je te le dis


Ca y est, ca y est j'suis significatif du coupd'boul


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, ca y est j'suis significatif du coupd'boul


 et tu gagnes une image coudboul (via google)


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mefie toi des coudbouls à retour de force


Qui devrais se méfier ? 
Dans un mois j'ai un an de plus d'inscription, et j'aurais atteints les 2000 messages, soit 2 points de plus dans la force de frappe ... Ca va faire des coudboul un peu plus puissants que les tiens mossieur poisson rouge !


----------



## Grug2 (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Qui devrais se méfier ?
> Dans un mois j'ai un an de plus d'inscription, et j'aurais atteints les 2000 messages, soit 2 points de plus dans la force de frappe ... Ca va faire des coudboul un peu plus puissants que les tiens mossieur poisson rouge !


    
je t'explique ou on attends octobre.


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

laisse lui ses illusions au vieux


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

C'est pas des illusions, mais des certitudes !  

Maintenant je pense qu'on devrait lui retirer son deuxième profil ... Il y a GRUGerie à ce niveau !


----------



## golf (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> laisse lui ses illusions au vieux








Dis donc, mon Bassou, ils t'ont plus mes déguisements  :love: ​


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)




----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, mon Bassou, ils t'ont plus mes déguisements  :love: ​



Voui bcp Roseline

Mais avant de coucher avec toi, je voulais juste savoir..... ca va me rapporter quoi exactement ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais avant de coucher avec toi, je voulais juste savoir..... ca va me rapporter quoi exactement ?



Trois mois d'arrêt maladie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, mon Bassou, ils t'ont plus mes déguisements  :love: ​









Qu'est-ce qu'elle a dit ? Elle a dit kékechose ? Roselyne à la maison, oust ! Dis-donc c'était pas Juppé qui devait t'garder toi cet après-midi pendant que je jouais à "En joue ! Feu !" avec Sarko ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

merci tibo


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

"nan, c'est vrai, qui va s'occuper de maman sinon !"





​


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Arf, Bassou et Bernadette ! :love: 
Le couple de l'année !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

A l'unanimité  :love: :love: :love: 

Euh, c'tait pas avec l'autre flamand rose là? Jocelyne  ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

Pfff faudrait vous decider un peu 

 Pasque moi j'me motive pour reussir sur macgé, et on me fait poiroter


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> t on me fait poiroter



qu'est-ce que tu sous-entends par là?


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

Roh le con


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh le con



salopiot d'auto-didacte va


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'tait pas avec l'autre flamand rose là? Jocelyne  ?


Qu'est-ce qu'il peut être infidèle ce Bassou !


----------



## macelene (4 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfff faudrait vous decider un peu



m'enfin, se décider à quoi...


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Faut qu'on lui trouve une partenaire, histoire que le troll des montagnes (puisqu'il ne veut plus être des cavernes ...), puisse se reproduire. C'est que c'est une espèce en voie de disparition !


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

c'est gentil de penser a moi, mais te fait pas chier va, j'y arrive très bien seul


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Mais si, mais si, on VEUT t'aider !


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Faut qu'on lui trouve une partenaire, histoire que le troll des montagnes (puisqu'il ne veut plus être des cavernes ...), puisse se reproduire. C'est que c'est une espèce en voie de disparition !



C'est pas un troll des montagnes, ou des cavernes, c'est Rahan qui ne s'est pas rasé depuis 6 mois. On le reconnait à son collier à griffes.


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Non, tu le connais mal, c'est bien un Troll ! 

D'ailleurs regarde sa description (au dessus de l'avatar !).


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs regarde sa description (au dessus de l'avatar !).



Ça, c'est pour tromper l'ennemi. Une vieille feinte de cow-boy


----------



## macelene (4 Août 2004)

ça n'avance pas beaucoup vos histoires. Moi j'y vais


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Où ? Au lit ? :rose: :love: 
Ecoute, je veux bien qu'on vérifie. Si on réussi sur MacG par la suite, on pourra en tirer une conclusion !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'y vais



Oui, mais ou?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

On te dira pas !


----------



## macelene (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ou?



ici... fait vraiment trop chaud


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Quelle saloperie cet objectif, tu devrais essayer avec un FishEye !


----------



## root (4 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ici... fait vraiment trop chaud


hé dis, tu tiens ton appareil à l'envers!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



A manger  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Va falloir qu'on se cotise pour lui offrir un fisheye je crois.


----------



## root (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir qu'on se cotise pour lui offrir un fisheye je crois.


Ou alors on développe un worm pour appareil photo numérique, qui prends des photos quand on s'y attends pas ?

Quelqu'un connait un modèle d'app. numérique qui tourne sous Windows CE ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2004)

zigigoui.pouic-pouic a dit:
			
		

> *J'viens avec toi, fais moi une place dans ta piscine *


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

zigigoui.pouic-pouic a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien écrire gros, on lis mieux comme ça. Surtout qu'avec ses lorgons de Piscine embués, Macelene dois pas bien voir :rose:



Tiens, Grib est de retour... Bonjour, Grib.


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2004)

zigigoui.pouic-pouic a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien écrire gros, on lis mieux comme ça. Surtout qu'avec ses lorgons de Piscine embués, Macelene dois pas bien voir :rose:



Gouzi gouzi zigigoui.pouic-pouic


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

zigigoui.pouic-pouic a dit:
			
		

> Ca vas et toi ?
> 
> Et cette iSight ? Fonctionne bien ? j'hésite à en acheter une, voir a en offrir



Ce n'est pas une iSight ! Merde à la fin ! 
Mais n'hésite pas : l'iSight, à ce qu'on dit, procure un plaisir incomparable. :love:


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)

zigigoui.pouic-pouic a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout à fait Macellene tout craché : quand elle fait la Balise Argos dans le bassin pour jouer avec moi et le chien


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

>



y'a bon fifille au gros lo? ouuuups pardon je m'égare !!!

'scusez moi  :rose:


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)

ayeh un smiley avec des lolos et tous les pervers qui se pointent


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> De là à en conclure qu'il faut coucher pour gagner en puissance disco il n'y a qu'un pas



Heuuu moi j'veux bien coucher pour des points disco !!

heuuu? même que si la fille est mignone j'veux bien coucher même pour pas de points


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

zigigoui.pouic-pouic a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépends : l'apparition d'un Mackie de façon innopinée dans le cadre d'une coppulation iSight à iSight peut créer un Kernel Panic apoplectique    :mouais:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :casse:



Pas forcément. Ça peut aider à faire durer le plaisir au contraire. Un peu comme ces gens qui pensent aux numéros du loto pour durer cinq minutes de plus...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2004)

... ... ...  :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu moi j'veux bien coucher pour des points disco !!
> 
> heuuu? même que si la fille est mignone j'veux bien coucher même pour pas de points



et avec bassman combien


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ayeh un smiley avec des lolos et tous les pervers qui se pointent




Arrrf?*merci mon seigneur pour cette insulte bien lancée et bien choisie?  :love:


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> et avec bassman combien




Euuuh non lui y m'fait peur?*et puis c'est pas une fille ??!!
enfin? si? ah non c'est bien ça !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

zigigoui.pouic-pouic a dit:
			
		

> Des gens font ça ? :affraid: c'est horrible. Les mecs hétéros aussi utilisent des boules de geishas ? quels hypocrites quand même  :rateau:  :mouais:



Que veux-tu ? Le monde est moche...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

zigigoui.pouic-pouic a dit:
			
		

> Les mecs hétéros aussi utilisent des boules de geishas ?



non, pire


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2004)

"Tu es le meilleur d'entre nous, grib, si Mackie devais devenir Admin de droit, toi t'u aurais été SuperAdmin après Dieu (moi)"
AMOK .


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu ? Le monde est moche...



D'ou le célèbre addage : "Pierre qui roule, n'amasse pas mousse !"

 :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

Au revoir, Grib.  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Août 2004)

La roue tourne...


mefffffiii !


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La roue tourne...
> 
> 
> mefffffiii !




heuuuu? y'a un rapport avec les boules de ge? ah non !  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> heuuuu? y'a un rapport avec les boules de ge? ah non ! :rose:


Aucun rapport avec les boules.


----------



## tatouille (5 Août 2004)




----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aucun rapport avec les boules.



po grave   

j'adore ton avatar !!!!  :love:


----------



## BioSS (5 Août 2004)

SonnyBoy > Le retour de la vengeance du come-back du retour de SonnyBoy.. Content que tu sois à nouveau ici  Tu redeviens actif enfin


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Grib est de retour... Bonjour, Grib.





			
				Zigouigouipouicpouic a dit:
			
		

> J'viens avec toi, fais moi une place dans ta piscine



Il faut te le dire combien de foi    , tu veux un carton d'invitation à filets dorés ???


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il faut te le dire combien de foi    , tu veux un carton d'invitation à filets dorés ???



moi je dit que macelene a du drôlement pomper pour en arriver la      mais bon, c'est la reine des shadok


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2004)

helene ? je me baigne pas avec ce zigouigouigoui@pouic... il met pâs de maillot !! 

pis viens sur iChat, j'ai à te causer !


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> helene ? je me baigne pas avec ce zigouigouigoui@pouic... il met pâs de maillot !!
> 
> pis viens sur iChat, j'ai à te causer !



tu me fais cadeau d'une barrette de 512 de RAM pour pouvoir chatter et écouter de la misique en même temps 
 : D:   :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (5 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais n'hésite pas : l'iSight, à ce qu'on dit, procure un plaisir incomparable. :love:



Si le Doc le dit, c'est qu'il parle en connaissance de cause...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Bon qui se réveille avec qui ce matin?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Ben moi çà va, c'était toujours ma douce qui était à mes côtés ce matin. Pas eu peur. 
Maintenant, çà commence à bien faire, hier j'ai pu mettre que 4 coups de boules, et la machine continue à me dire que j'ai trop boulé ces dernières 24h ... C'est la deuxième fois que çà m'arrive.


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Pfou je sais meme plus a côté de qui je me suis reveillé


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

A côté d'une canette de Despe peut être ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

c'est p'tet ca a moins que ca soit une bouteille de Rhum vide....


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Planteur au moins ...


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Bon en définitive il faut vraiment coucher pour avoir des points ou quoi ??
moi j'aimerai bien avoir des points dico !!
personne veut m'en filer ou quoi !!??!! c'est vexant à la longue, je dis que des conneries ou quoi ??!!??


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bon en définitive il faut vraiment coucher pour avoir des points ou quoi ??
> moi j'aimerai bien avoir des points dico !!
> personne veut m'en filer ou quoi !!??!! c'est vexant à la longue, je dis que des conneries ou quoi ??!!??



nan je crois que c'est pire que des conneries


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

J'espère pour toi que c'est pas Sonnyboy qui répondra


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

Et m..., grillé


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et m..., grillé



ça ça mérite un coup de boule


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan je crois que c'est pire



ah quand même !! vous me detesté à ce point ??!!??
Pppffffffiiouuuu?*bah me? alors mais qu'est ce que j'ai fait pour mériter ça ??
(ou pas fait d'ailleurs)  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah quand même !! vous me detesté à ce point ??!!??
> Pppffffffiiouuuu?*bah me? alors mais qu'est ce que j'ai fait pour mériter ça ??
> (ou pas fait d'ailleurs)  :rose:



Là tu viens d'enfreindre le 9ème commandement "Jamais tu n'écouteras supermoquette, même dans les forums techniques"

Mackie? passes-moi le gun


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Allons SuperMoquette tu devrais savoir que c'est moi qui aies le gun.


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là tu viens d'enfreindre le 9ème commandement "Jamais tu n'écouteras supermoquette, même dans les forums techniques"
> 
> Mackie? passes-moi le gun



Non? non, non tire pas ça fait des mois que j'étais pas revenu, je suis pas encore habitué à toutes vos nouvelles lois, y'avait pas tout ça avant !!!


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là tu viens d'enfreindre le 9ème commandement "Jamais tu n'écouteras supermoquette, même dans les forums techniques"
> 
> Mackie? passes-moi le gun



le gign est en route


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mackie? passes-moi le gun



Dis-donc, super, avant d'achever tes petits camarades de jeu, j'aimerais bien que tu leur laisses le temps de respecter le 10e commandement : "Tu honoreras DocEvil, ton dieu."


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc, super, avant d'achever tes petits camarades de jeu, j'aimerais bien que tu leur laisses le temps de respecter le 10e commandement : "Tu honoreras DocEvil, ton dieu."



impossible, c'est un commandement perdu, il parait que monsieur S......y a détériorer le marbre ou c'était écrit


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Le bar MacG, le lieu de rendez-vous des Hyper-Ego.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible, c'est un commandement perdu, il parait que monsieur S......y a détériorer le marbre ou c'était écrit



C'est pas bien grave les enfants, je vous en graverai un autre !
Allez, hop, deux avé, trois pater et on en parle plus.


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible, c'est un commandement perdu, il parait que monsieur S......y a détériorer le marbre ou c'était écrit


 Ah c'est le truc sur lequel j'ai pissé ????


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien grave les enfants, je vous en graverai un autre !
> Allez, hop, deux avé, trois pater et on en parle plus.


  Paters de campagne ca ira ??? Avec ou sans cornichon ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est le truc sur lequel j'ai pissé ????



Tu apprendras, jeune padawan, qu'ici, la seule chose sur laquelle on pisse, c'est les newbies...
Vu que tu n'as pas encore achevé ta première année sur le bar, viens donc par ici que je t'arrose.


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

hey ca fait chaud dans le cou et le dos !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Paters de campagne ca ira ??? Avec ou sans cornichon ?



Tu vois, quand je dis que tu te retiens, ben... Faudrait voir à retenir d'autres trucs.  :love:


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2004)

Ça n'avance pas beaucoup, dites moi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'avance pas beaucoup, dites moi !!!



Tout dépend de tes attentes... Floodesques ou hormonales ? Parce que sur le plan du flood, c'est assez réussi je trouve.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'avance pas beaucoup, dites moi !!!


 Et si en plus je recule..... :rateau:


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'avance pas beaucoup, dites moi !!!



dit si je couche avec toi Macelen, tu m'files des points DISCO


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'avance pas beaucoup, dites moi !!!



tu n'a pas assez pomper


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> dit si je couche avec toi Macelen, tu m'files des points DISCO


 Faut encore qu'elle soit d'accord


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et si en plus je recule..... :rateau:


 Comment veux tu que je.... non rien


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> dit si je couche avec toi Macelen, tu m'files des points DISCO


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> dit si je couche avec toi Macelen, tu m'files des points DISCO


Et encore un célibataire en manque !


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comment veux tu que je....



finisse ton brushing


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Faut encore qu'elle soit d'accord



Tiens, c'est curieux... Moi j'aurais dit : "Faut encore qu'elle ait des points disco..."


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Pareil que doc


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et encore un célibataire en manque !




aaaaaarrf?*mon problème c'est que la porte s'ouvre jamais !!


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Fait comme moi, defonce la (la porte hein ? pas de blagues avec ca  )


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend de tes attentes... Floodesques ou hormonales ? Parce que sur le plan du flood, c'est assez réussi je trouve.




Hormonales !!!       ça va pour moi,  merci DocEvil...
Floodesquement parlant... c'est un peu creux 




			
				 l'Endormeur a dit:
			
		

> Et si en plus je recule.....



Oui je sais  




			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> dit si je couche avec toi Macelen, tu m'files des points DISCO



  Trop tard...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que doc



Vous voyez, il est tout de suite plus docile avec de l'urine dans le cou !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaarrf?*mon problème c'est que la porte s'ouvre jamais !!


 T'es Témoin de Gigondas?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Floodesquement parlant... c'est un peu creux



C'est le propre du flood, ma chère.  (aussi)


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'es Témoin de Gigondas?



Gnnarrff? non bègue


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Gigondas ?
J'aurais plutôt vu un Julienas, ou un Condrieu moi.


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est le propre du flood, ma chère.  (aussi)


 mouais y'a des passages assez sympa quand meme dans le lot la


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mouais y'a des passages assez sympa quand meme dans le lot la



Si l'on excepte les "paters de campagne", je ne dis pas non.


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

toutes facons tout ce que je dis tu aimeras pas, j'ai l'habitude que tu me deprecies en permanence


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> toutes facons tout ce que je dis tu aimeras pas, j'ai l'habitude que tu me deprecies en permanence



Tu plaisantes j'espère ? :hein:


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Est ce que j'ai une tete a dire des conneries ?? (merde c'est pas gagné  )


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est le propre du flood, ma chère.  (aussi)



Le disais tout en nuances hein :rose:

DocEvil nu sur les Champs-Élysées !    

j'ai pas trouvé à propos...  t'es où ???


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

ah toi aussi macelene tu l'as cherché ?? :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Août 2004)

Pourtant vous devriez vous entendre...

et puis - par - ça fait + parait il, alors tous les espoirs sont permis.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc, super, avant d'achever tes petits camarades de jeu, j'aimerais bien que tu leur laisses le temps de respecter le 10e commandement : "Tu honoreras DocEvil, ton dieu."



Tu as entèrement raison, autant supplicier jusqu'au bout alors échangeons nos places


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le disais tout en nuances hein :rose:
> 
> DocEvil nu sur les Champs-Élysées !
> 
> j'ai pas trouvé à propos...  t'es où ???



Nulle-part. Chez nous, on appelle ça un attrape-couillon.
Il va bien sûr sans dire que je me refuse à croire que tu sois tombée dans le panneau.  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

'tain ça floode sacrément vite ici


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ça floode sacrément vite ici



À ce niveau, ce n'est plus du flood : c'est une tentative expérimentale pour illustrer la théorie de la relativité générale.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Ca flood pas, ca poste intelligement moi je trouve. 

Put1 on est obligé d'éditer les posts tellement çà se croise !


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

héhéhéhé ca va trop vite pour toi le vieux ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

Ca va surtout trop vite pour ma connexion


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Ca va ca a ralenti, mais il y a eu une série où çà a voler ! 

Et le vieux, va te mettre une, que dis-je ... un lot de toises dans la nuit du 4 au 5 septembre, histoire de t'apprendre à respecter tes ainés !


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À ce niveau, ce n'est plus du flood : c'est une tentative expérimentale pour illustrer la théorie de la relativité générale.


Pendant que t'es là, passe aussi ici, tu te fais dépasser par un simple humain.


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

ouuuuhla, je m'absene 5 mn, pour un petit pipi et je vois déjà plus mon dernier post à l'écran !!

d'ac avec Dark, ça flood s'évère ici !!
mais moi j'adore !!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca va surtout trop vite pour ma connexion


  Celle-ci?


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Bon finalement on sait toujours pas avec qui il faut coucher pour reussir sur macgé. Je souhaiterais aussi savoir ce qu'on y gagne, pasque sinon tout le monde va me dire qu'en couchant avec moi, je reussirais alors que c'est eux qui profiterait

 Ahlalalalalal, c'est dur d'etre aussi beau parfois....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ahlalalalalal, c'est dur d'etre aussi beau parfois....



C'est toute l'histoire de ma vie... (soupir)   :love:


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ahlalalalalal, c'est dur d'etre aussi beau parfois....



Heuu tu ressembles vraiment à la photo de gauche ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Ca doit etre pour ca qu'on se comprend si bien le Doc

 Semac : bien sur


----------



## root (6 Août 2004)

ouais c'est sur Bass!
mais en fait...

A quoi se mesure la réussite sur MacG ?

Devenir modo ? passer Admin? péter l'score disco ?

Il me semble que répondre à cette question préliminaire pourrait nous permettre d'élucider d'autres questions de base, comme par exemple avec *qui* coucher.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci?


mdr !


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est toute l'histoire de ma vie... (soupir)   :love:



moi aussi mais chez les schadocks !!


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaiterais aussi savoir ce qu'on y gagne, pasque sinon tout le monde va me dire qu'en couchant avec moi, je reussirais


a mon avis en couchant avec toi tu vas pas avancer beaucoup


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'est sur Bass!
> mais en fait...
> 
> A quoi se mesure la réussite sur MacG ?
> ...


 Si c'est peter le score disco, j'suis bon pour un 5 contre 1 alors   

 Poesie.........poesie, comme tu m'enchantes


----------



## root (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est peter le score disco, j'suis bon pour un 5 contre 1 alors


5 femmes pour toi tout seul ? tu penses assurer?

parce que si t'as besoin d'un coup d'main....


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est peter le score disco, j'suis bon pour un 5 contre 1 alors


C'est pas le disco que tu vas péter c'est tes chevilles qui enflent ! SuperMoquette n'est qu'à quelques petits points derrière toi !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> besoin d'un coup d'main....


 Je crois justement qu'il envisage de se debrouiller tout seul


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> 5 femmes pour toi tout seul ? tu penses assurer?
> 
> parce que si t'as besoin d'un coup d'main....



OOOooooowwwaouuuwooowwooooo?*5 femmes moi j'suis la aussi si y faut un coup de main?*enfin j'me comprends


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



t'arrêtes de lui donner des indices?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le disco que tu vas péter c'est tes chevilles qui enflent ! SuperMoquette n'est qu'à quelques petits points derrière toi !



Oui d'aillerus bass arrête de péter c'est de l'anti-jeu


----------



## root (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je crois justement qu'il envisage de se debrouiller tout seul


serait-il suffisament prétentieux pour penser qu'il y arrivera ?


----------



## root (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> OOOooooowwwaouuuwooowwooooo?*5 femmes moi j'suis la aussi si y faut un coup de main?*enfin j'me comprends


oui ben 5, je peux les garder pour moi, j'ai un membre pour chacune


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'arrêtes de lui donner des indices?


 Les indices sont plutot minces patron...


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> serait-il suffisament prétentieux pour penser qu'il y arrivera ?


 Tu comprendras quand tu seras grand


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> serait-il suffisament prétentieux pour penser qu'il y arrivera ?


 Pour le coup de main oui, c'est meme fait pour ca...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> oui ben 5, je peux les garder pour moi, j'ai un membre pour chacune


 Je vais déposer ce label:


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> oui ben 5, je peux les garder pour moi, j'ai un membre pour chacune



Mouuarff? c'est donc ça un sexe tentaculaire !!


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

non ca s'appelle de la vantardise


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non ca s'appelle de la vantardise



mouuuuuaiii, ouai, ouai? c''est bien ce que je pensais aussi !!!


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Août 2004)

c'est marrant, ca dérape grave, et personne pour faire la morale cool ce thread ...


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

bon allez j'me sauve en vacance !!
et c'est pas une raison pour ne pas me filer de points DISCO !!! ON EST BIEN D'ACCORD !!!!!!

 

@+


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon allez j'me sauve en vacance !!
> et c'est pas une raison pour ne pas me filer de points DISCO !!! ON EST BIEN D'ACCORD !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut lire: on est en vacance


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

C'est par où  la queue ? ​


----------



## macVamps (7 Août 2004)

- Bon, nous on a réfléchi, on veut réussir 



- _Hé, vous m'direz comment faire _  ​


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est par où  la queue ? ​



Laaaaaaaaa :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

macVamps a dit:
			
		

> - Bon, nous on a réfléchi, on veut réussir
> 
> 
> 
> - _Hé, vous m'direz comment faire _  ​



Ca va pas etre possible, on est fermé pour les vacances, puis a la rentré on fait des travaux. Maintenant faut pas rester la mesdames


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames.... ???




Oui Messieurs !!!!     


Va falloir sonner du cor au fond des bois...  pas grande bousculade dans ce tradada 
 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui Messieurs !!!!
> 
> 
> Va falloir sonner du cor au fond des bois...  pas grande bousculade dans ce tradada
> :mouais:



t'aime pas faire ça en douceur par cette châleur?  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir sonner du cor au fond des bois...




[Autocensure on] [/Autocensure off]

 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir sonner du cor au fond des bois...



Je connaissais des silencieuses, des hurlante mais alors là  :affraid:


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'aime pas faire ça en douceur par cette châleur?  :love:



tout le monde est occupé à....  

Bon ça va, je sors    :rose:


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui Messieurs !!!!
> 
> 
> Va falloir sonner du cor au fond des bois...  pas grande bousculade dans ce tradada
> :mouais:



Faire sonner du corps (caverneux).... je connaissais pas cette expression   
Par contre c'est pas obligé le fond des bois


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça va, je sors    :rose:



C'est pas plutôt les mecs qui doivent dire ça d'hab'?


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faire sonner du corps (caverneux).... je connaissais pas cette expression
> Par contre c'est pas obligé le fond des bois




    pas besoin d'en rajouter toi


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt les mecs qui doivent dire ça d'hab'?



ah bon je savais pas que ct réservé


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'en rajouter toi



Heruresement, 2 fois de suite comme ca, c'est pas evident


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2004)

C'est pas le fond des bois, c'est le fond des "moi" ou des "toi"


----------



## tatouille (7 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le fond des bois, c'est le fond des "moi" ou des "toi"



boie un coup comme ca forcement t'es toi    

sinon bonjour guyt


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir sonner du cor au fond des bois...


sonner du cor au fond des bois


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> sonner du cor au fond des bois



Le gros matou qui entend "Une chatte sur un toit brûlant" ???


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2004)

Ma chère macelene, à l'AE, il faudra mieux, je pense, que tu viennes avec des gardes du corps.
A moins que tu sois une vraie nympho !


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

Molo les hormones qui te travaillent Hurri quand meme


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2004)

Chaud lapin, j'ai été, chaud lapin je resterais !


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ma chère macelene, à l'AE, il faudra mieux, je pense, que tu viennes avec des gardes du corps.
> A moins que tu sois une vraie nympho !



Qui t'as dit que je venais à l'AE ???    
Et puis nympho...    tu sais c'est la nuit qu'on rêve


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'as dit que je venais à l'AE ???


Mon petit doigt !  



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et puis nympho...  tu sais c'est la nuit qu'on rêve


He, faut bien mettre un peu de piment dans la vie !


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> *mpiement *dans la vie !


celui-là doit piquer très fort...    c'est un croisement de quoi...???


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Faute de frappe corrigée avant même que tu aies pu poster ... mais tu l'avais déjà vu !
Po grave.


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Chaud lapin, j'ai été, chaud lapin je resterais !



... et tu vas essayer de nous faire croire que tu t'es pas tapé ta belle s½ur ?
Moi-même étant du genre assez monacal sur les choses du sexe, j'en ai 2 sur 3 à mon actif, alors, pour un lapinou...


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Fais gaffe mon petit poulpe, certaines personnes pourraient lire ce que tu écris ! 

Moi je suis un saint.


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Tu veux parler du rinocéros à ressort qui est mon beauf ? 
Il est au courant, et même qu'il s'est pas gêné pour me rendre la pareille (enfin, c'est plutôt le contraire qui s'est passé)


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Ah ben bonjour la famille !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Ca veut dire quoi le contraire ?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

C'est lui qu'a commencé, maîtresse, j'ai fait qu'à me venger (enfin, on a fait qu'à nous venger, serait plus exact) !

..et pour le coup, la vengeance a été un plat chaud


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Ah, la vengeance, la vengeance ! (c) Worms 3D 2004 

Dis t'as pas pensé, à en faire une pièce de théatre ? Ca fait très vaudeville tou çà je trouve !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Donc maintenant que tu as de l'expérience, le fait d'avoir couché t'as-t-il aidé à réussir sur MacG ?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Ben c'est difficile à dire. On peut difficilement être juge et parti...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Huh si on a déjà réussi sur macgé, on peut continuer à coucher?  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah, la vengeance, la vengeance ! (c) Worms 3D 2004
> 
> Dis t'as pas pensé, à en faire une pièce de théatre ? Ca fait très vaudeville tou çà je trouve !



Remarque, maintenant que tu le dis, c'aurait été possible, car tout cela s'est déroulé dans une seule et même pièce (mon salon) ! 
Mais bon, à part vous, personne n'est au courant sinon les interressés. Et puis ça date un chouille (10 ans, peut-être)


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Tu etais jeune a cette epoque


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Mieux vaut que ma Géraldine ne tombe pas la dessus, elle pourrait se faire des idées après ! 
Sacré Tanguy, ils nous épatera toujours ! 
Mais, moi c'est vrai, un vrai saint, je n'y ai pas touché à mes belles-soeurs !


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

pasque y'avait toujours man-man a ton cul avec la baffe prete a partir ouais


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Même pas ! 
Y a un coup, où j'ai du prendre sur moi (même beaucoup ), c'est vrai, mais bon, non, les histoires de famille c'est dangereux !


----------



## cecil (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'as dit que je venais à l'AE ???




Je n'ai rien dévoilé comme promis. c'est pas moi en tout cas


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai rien dévoilé comme promis. c'est pas moi en tout cas


au moins comme ça c'est confirmé


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai rien dévoilé comme promis. c'est pas moi en tout cas



si ce n'est pas toi, c'est donc ton frère...       :mouais:


----------



## cecil (9 Août 2004)

Ah ça suffit, j'ai rien à voir avec ce nihilliste.


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça suffit, j'ai rien à voir avec ce nihilliste.



une petite s½ur alors


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Non, j'ai simplement, lu et écouté. 
My name is Bond ....


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

....Maurice Bond, le petit frere trisomique de James


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Foiré de Troll ! 
Tu perds rien pour attendre ! Non, je ne suis pas maurice ... Lui il se tape les choco-suisses.


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

On te croit tous mon lapin en sucre.

Va falloir rentrer a l'institut maintenant


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Pas tant qu'il m'auront pas rendu ma chemise qui s'attache dans le dos !


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Huh si on a déjà réussi sur macgé, on peut continuer à coucher?  :love:



Nan. Laisse un peu aux autres. A moi maintenant.


----------



## root (10 Août 2004)

est-ce que coucher dehors fait aussi réussir sur MacG?
ya des ponts très agréables en ces temps d'été


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

L'air frais, c bon pour les méninges


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> L'air frais, c bon pour les méninges


 et les chaleurs en général


----------



## spyan (11 Août 2004)

Au fait c'est quoi les points disco et les points de réputation ????  (pardon si ma question semble un peu bête, mais bon pour les néophytes comme moi   )

Ca  rapporte des sous à la fin de chaque mois????,


----------



## root (11 Août 2004)

On peut gagner un iPod ?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (11 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est quoi les points disco et les points de réputation ???? (pardon si ma question semble un peu bête, mais bon pour les néophytes comme moi  )
> 
> Ca rapporte des sous à la fin de chaque mois????,


oui c'est un système de rémunération pyramidale. A chaque connexion MacGé on te prélève 1 euro redistribué à tous les disco n+1 que toi.
Quand tu es disco 0 tu gagnes rien.


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est quoi les points disco et les points de réputation ????  (pardon si ma question semble un peu bête, mais bon pour les néophytes comme moi   )
> 
> Ca  rapporte des sous à la fin de chaque mois????,



C'est une evaluation de la sympathie, quand les autres disent un truc qui te plait ben tu les gratifies de points

Ca rapporte pas mal, j'ai deja gagné 2 Ipod, 1 Ibook, et dans une semaine je devrais avoir le G5


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

Non c'est dans la charte macgé, en fonction du nombre de semaine passé en superstar tu gagnes des cadeaux

Et j'attend le G5 avec impatience


Merci macgé :love: :love:


----------



## root (11 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est un système de rémunération pyramidale. A chaque connexion MacGé on te prélève 1 euro redistribué à tous les disco n+1 que toi.
> Quand tu es disco 0 tu gagnes rien.


Comme dans le sketch de coluche... et maintenant on joue avec votre argent!


----------



## spyan (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est dans la charte macgé, en fonction du nombre de semaine passé en superstar tu gagnes des cadeaux
> 
> Et j'attend le G5 avec impatience
> 
> ...




Ca j' y Crois pas trop !!!   faudrait pas me prendre pour une buse quand même !!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Ca j' y Crois pas trop !!! faudrait pas me prendre pour une buse quand même !!! :love: :love:


Meuh non ! Ici les gens sont pas comme çà !  
A propos Bassou, c'est à combien de points déjà que je vais toucher mon écran 20" ?


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non ! Ici les gens sont pas comme çà !
> A propos Bassou, c'est à combien de points déjà que je vais toucher mon écran 20" ?


 ben 20000, malheureusement tu dépasseras jamais les 2000 :rateau: :love:


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (11 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Ca j' y Crois pas trop !!! faudrait pas me prendre pour une buse quand même !!! :love: :love:


pb, hic !, c'est que pour les réponses sérieuses le Bar, et le thread faut t'il coucher c'est pas top... 

Sinon, y'a la bonne vieille réponse du modo stressé : fait une recherche dans les sujets


----------



## spyan (11 Août 2004)

Maintenant j'ai compris, il faut faire du racolage    

Y aurait il une ame charitable pour cliquer sur ma boule à facette ???  lol  :rateau: 
Le probleme c'est qu'il faut encore trouver des personnes pour cliquer, sans coucher !!!


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ben 20000, malheureusement tu dépasseras jamais les 2000 :rateau: :love:


Quoi ?  
On m'aurait menti !  
Mais alors ...   C'est pas vrai non plus alors que les iMac G5 seront à 650 euros ?  
J'ai besoin de savoir Mr. Templier noir, est-ce que SuperMoquette existe vraiment ?


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

Faut surtout que t'atteigne 50 messages pour pouvoir rendre


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

Dis donc Templar, y'a longtemps que tu m'as pas avoiné la gueule


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Templar, y'a longtemps que tu m'as pas avoiné la gueule



*ici on avoine pas...   *


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

L'avoine c'est pour le bétail. T'es du bétail mon Bassou ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Templar, y'a longtemps que tu m'as pas avoiné la gueule



Faut faire un peu de régime Bassou, tu rentreras bientôt plus dans ton maillot à ce rythme...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

Toi j'ai pas le droit et puis la ma liste de retard s'allonge ('tain plus que 5 points, un petit effort moi j'en rend 6  )


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Ben t'y as pas droit non plus ... Alors faut trouver d'autres frappeurs !


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

meuh, pourquoi je peux coudbouler personne ici


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

Tidju ! 6 coups de boule de l'heure (moyenne calculée sur une heure ) : À moi les soirées VIP.
Distribution d'invitation par coups de boule dès que j'ai le droit 

*Et sans coucher s'il vous plait !*


----------



## golf (11 Août 2004)

- Vous voulez que je vous dise ! Il y en a qui ont couché pour réussir, c'est sûr... Mais...
- Y en a surtout qui peuvent se coucher... Sur une voie ferrée ​


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ...Distribution d'invitation par coups de boule dès que j'ai le droit ...


Mais avec grand plaisir ! 
Vas-y met m'en 6 ! J'ai pris rendez-vous chez mon dentiste !


----------



## touba (11 Août 2004)

c'était quoi la question ? :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> c'était quoi la question ? :mouais:



Touba quoi !!


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

ToBe3 ?


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2004)

Toubitri ???? beurk j'vais vomir je reviens


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Toubitri ???? beurk j'vais vomir je reviens


  alors ça comme tue l'amour


----------



## root (12 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant j'ai compris, il faut faire du racolage
> 
> Y aurait il une ame charitable pour cliquer sur ma boule à facette ??? lol :rateau:
> Le probleme c'est qu'il faut encore trouver des personnes pour cliquer, sans coucher !!!


je cliquerai quand tu rendras


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Toubitri ???? beurk j'vais vomir je reviens


Ah ? Toi aussi çà te fait cet effet là ?


----------



## cl97 (14 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non ! Ici les gens sont pas comme çà !
> A propos Bassou, c'est à combien de points déjà que je vais toucher mon écran 20" ?



Vous savez, il ne faut pas croire à tout ce que Benjamin dit, à sinon, vous allez être déçu...  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez, il ne faut pas croire à tout ce que Benjamin dit, à sinon, vous allez être déçu...  :mouais:



c'est a dire ?  tu doit tout dire pendant qu'il n'est pas la


----------



## cl97 (14 Août 2004)

Méfie-toi, il te donne l'impression de ne pas être là, mais je t'assure qu'il surveille tout (surtout tes agissements d'ailleurs). Alors, un conseil, pas de mutineries !


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2004)

c'est l'oeil de moscou  en faite il est super pote avec bolchevik


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

Big Brother te regarde    :love:


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Big Brother te regarde    :love:







- Bah, si c'est un membre de la CIA, on est peinards 
- Woui, ils ne verraient pas un porte-avion dans une mare aux canards ​


----------



## touba (14 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Touba quoi !!



bah oui...


----------

